# Fluffy



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Here are some new shots of Fluffy..

He was collected in Peru near the Iquitos.

I received him from Shark Aquarium 04/21/2005. He was about 7" then and is some where arround the 10" mark now. I have not taken him out to measure just eyeballing with a tape measure up to the tank.
Enjoy-
-g

























here is a video link of him patroling the tank.. the video lost some clarity when it transfered over but it gives you an idea of how active he is.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I've always thought that this rhom was one of the prettiest rhoms on this site. 
He sure is thick and has many sparkles on him.

Great looking fish and tank !!!!


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

One word, beautiful! Now to all the pfurians out there, if this fish ever grew to say 16 inches, what would it look like???? Will it retain its diamond shine or turn charcoal grey like most 16 inch Peru rhoms?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Very nice Chomp. Awsome Piranha.
What size tank is that he's in?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks for the update, i agree with MD, fluffy is one of the nicest on this site. 
i hope that one day my GDR will be simiar to him. what do you feed btw?

again.. thanks


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks everyone! It has been a while since I posted some pics of him..

I have had him in a 120 gal scince I have had him 48x24x24.. also running an Eheim 2028 & AC 70 Power head. I would like to put him in a 180 gal or larger in the future but my wife says no more tanks. I was on glasscages.com the other day pricing out some Acrylic tanks but man are they expensive. If I go any larger with the tanks, I will have to go Acrylic because large glass tanks are just too heavy..

His diet seems to change depending on what season it is. He mostly eats frozen krill but will go on streaks of eating smelt & silversides. He use to eat fresh fish fillets, walleye, trout, perch, talapia but for some reason, he will not accept them any more.

-g


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Beautiful rhom!


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

damn that is a beauty of a rhom


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

he is nice


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

favorite rhom of all time








he looks great


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

fluffy was one of the few rhoms i remember when i first started on this site about 6 years ago or so... one of my top 5 of alltime for sure-- very nice!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Board is slow this morning-
I was bored-Hope you dont mind me playing with it Chomp-

Didn't turn out too good-But here is what I managed....

View attachment 174293


----------



## Angler (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, such a stunning Rhom for sure!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Board is slow this morning-
> I was bored-Hope you dont mind me playing with it Chomp-
> 
> Didn't turn out too good-But here is what I managed....
> ...


thanks everyone!

AK I don't mind... the pic looks much better and colors more vivid. thanks for cleaning it up.
-g


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice looking Rhom! Good pictures as well. Fluffy, who came up with that name, and was it Harry Potter inspired?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

caribad said:


> Nice looking Rhom! Good pictures as well. Fluffy, who came up with that name, and was it Harry Potter inspired?


Thanks!

As P's are viewd from the general public's perspective, I tought Fluffy was quite a fitting name for the the evil, man eating reputation our fish receive.. When I tell people his name and then they see the picture, they always ask.. what kind of fish is that? When I tell them it is a Piranha it catches them off guard.

on a side note, I would have to cheesegrate my kneecap If I named my fish after a harry potter movie.. j/k

thanks for the comments!
-g


----------



## Michel 57 (May 13, 2008)

very nice !!


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!!!

Will all the diamonds from that region look that way when they mature?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Iv'e always admired this Rhom..it reminds me alot of Winkyee's Rhom.
Both are incredible.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Sheppard said:


> Iv'e always admired this Rhom..*it reminds me alot of Winkyee's Rhom*.
> Both are incredible.


Me too !
(Off topic, but we don't see any more pictures of that fish.. it's a shame, cuz he's a real beauty too !)


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man, "Fluffy" is an awesome looking rhom!

Congrats on taking such good care of him!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> One word, beautiful! Now to all the pfurians out there, if this fish ever grew to say 16 inches, what would it look like???? Will it retain its diamond shine or turn charcoal grey like most 16 inch Peru rhoms?


I'm pretty sure we'd still see a sparkling rhom.
How are you ??


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Thats a great looking Rhom you have..


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

thanks everyone! I plan on keeping him for quite some time


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

To be honest, I thought he looked even better in person. This is the rhom that made me want one.


----------



## .:Alex:. (Sep 25, 2008)

congratulation!!!!fantastic rhomb!!!!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

The FLUFFSTER is looking better then ever!!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

10" blue diamond? that is pretty rare! I'm starting up a collection, wish to get a diamond rhom too.


----------

